# VIS Carbon Fiber Trunk Deck Lid Group Buy R&D Petition



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello, I spoke with a VIS respresentative, and they stated that if there are more people interested in a carbon fiber fibre trunk deck lid they will R&D and manufacter one. I personally have a carbon fiber hood coming, purchased from a vendor of VIS on ebay, only $530 shipped! I am a second time customer of them, had their carbon parts on my 05 Cavalier. I am unsure of exact price, judging from other trunks, I assume $300-500 usd. Weight saving is approx: 15-20lbs
*I am posting this here because the group buy section is for supporting vendors only. I want to note, I am not a vendor, I am an individual who wants VIS to make a carbon fiber aftermarket part for my girlfriends 2012 Chevrolet Cruze.
Move about VIS here:
www.visracing.com/newcatalog/pages/Company-Info/About-Us.html

1. Crk585


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would buy the CF trunk ASAP I'm ordering the hood next month so I need the trunk


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

Trunk deck lid? Are we talking about the trunk or the spoiler?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

alvincyh said:


> Trunk deck lid? Are we talking about the trunk or the spoiler?


 the whole trunk, not the spoiler


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

alvincyh said:


> Trunk deck lid? Are we talking about the trunk or the spoiler?


Hey, it is the trunk lid, not a spoiler. However some just say "trunk." It is actually a "Lid" or "Deck" since it is covering the storage trunk. Sorry to sound confusing.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I would be interested in how my factory spoiler attaches to the truck lid on the ECO; and would it is easily added back to the CF Trunk lid. Maybe if this comes to fruition, there could be an option for ECO and RS owners who have the lip spoiler?


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I would be interested in how my factory spoiler attaches to the truck lid on the ECO; and would it is easily added back to the CF Trunk lid. Maybe if this comes to fruition, there could be an option for ECO and RS owners who have the lip spoiler?


The factory spoiler I assume would fit, you would need to drill holes, and then paint either the trunk lid, or the spoiler to match...
However, VIS isn't going to manufacter them with holes for a spoiler. They would leave that option up to the buyer. To answer another question, yes you can drill into carbon fiber, just have a professional do it.
Myself personally, I would leave it plain, I love the 2 tone look of a hood/trunk carbon combo. If I did put a spoiler, it would be a different one that sticks up about 3-5 inches, and maybe a carbon one.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

crk585 said:


> The factory spoiler I assume would fit, you would need to drill holes, and then paint either the trunk lid, or the spoiler to match...
> However, VIS isn't going to manufacter them with holes for a spoiler. They would leave that option up to the buyer. To answer another question, yes you can drill into carbon fiber, just have a professional do it.
> Myself personally, I would leave it plain, I love the 2 tone look of a hood/trunk carbon combo. If I did put a spoiler, it would be a different one that sticks up about 3-5 inches, and maybe a carbon one.


I once had a rally car. I added an aluminum spoiler to the trunk lid, but I did so because the car would not keep traction in fast turns, especially on loose surfaces. I have a lip spoiler on this car because it helps with fuel economy (according to chevy, the people who put it there). If I bought one of these deck lids, it would be because I like the way they look, and I like the idea of saving a little more weight on the car, not to mount a huge rice-a-roni spoiler that does nothing for traction (Cruze is a FWD car), would probably hurt fuel economy because of the drag over the surfaces and extra weight relative to the weight of the plastic lip spoiler.

Flipping that around, I doubt that spending $1500 on a truck lid and a hood will provide enough weight savings to break even on fuel savings. Maybe if I had bought a Camaro instead, I would worry about cutting weight, spoilers, and tuning. A 2SS with a 2.8l Kenne Bell would definitely put me in the market for something like a CF trunk lid, but I specifically did not buy that.

I withdraw my previous comment, I have talked myself out of it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

is it the entire trunk or just the spolier? 
Can you please get me a price if they give you any more info. 
Shipped to Canada as well, i am very interested in this.

Cheers,


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> is it the entire trunk or just the spolier?
> Can you please get me a price if they give you any more info.
> Shipped to Canada as well, i am very interested in this.
> 
> Cheers,


look up.. the entire trunk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Shawn, didnt see that, lol 



shawn672 said:


> look up.. the entire trunk


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

This sounds really good, i'm sure some of you have seen my cruze. I'm in but will viz ship to singapore?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Alvin -- VIS sources from the same supplier that we do, so if they convince them to make the CF trunk, we can get it direct as well.


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah nice :eusa_clap:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Do they ship to Canada ?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

idd like a carbon lid,with a few tweaks from stock
1 no chrome trim peice 
2 a realitivy smooth deck inside the trunk(for dynamant and such)
3 amd no hole for the chevy badge 
pretty much just a clean lid smooth lines


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

any news if they plan on making the carbon fiber trunk as well ???


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> idd like a carbon lid,with a few tweaks from stock
> 1 no chrome trim peice
> 2 a realitivy smooth deck inside the trunk(for dynamant and such)
> 3 amd no hole for the chevy badge
> pretty much just a clean lid smooth lines


After receiving our ViS carbon fiber hood today, it came with wiper nozzle holes due to how the lay the mold and match it to the stock hood. Our Cavalier carbon hood we had, did not have these holes, so I am really not sure about which mount holes it would have.
For the underside typically it is a unfinished fiberglass look, not smooth, just not crappy looking either, dynamat installs perfectly.
The trim pieces wouldn't be included, however if they contain mounting holes, I am not entirely sure if they will be there or not.



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> any news if they plan on making the carbon fiber trunk as well ???


Still awaiting more interest, no one added there name to the list. We may just have to go to a custom carbon fiber shop and have them make one for us. If we have to go that route, it is about 3x-4x as much as the mass manufactered ViS one.


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> any news if they plan on making the carbon fiber trunk as well ???


 Hello, I sent you a PM as well.
I spoke with a custom shop located in my area Chicagomotorsportz. They are going to make the trunk lid. I am dropping the trunk lid off to have one made.
Some notes about the trunk:
It will have no holes for the spoiler, chrome trim piece, chevy bowtie badge or any other holes. (other than taillights and license plate holes)
If you would like to have one, please PM me asap with contact info, price as of right now, is $550 a piece with shipping being $150. I have a paypal account, ebay account to verify with you.
Thank You, Kevin


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Cruzers,
My ego tells me that this thread got to someone out there!! A company called Siebon Carbon, just got the trunk lids. They are very high quality, and provided great service when I called to verify the part. If anyone is interested, I personally use Unified Distribution 562-695-1165, they have awesome customer service and great prices. I will post pictures asap.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

crk585 said:


> Hey Cruzers,
> My ego tells me that this thread got to someone out there!! A company called Siebon Carbon, just got the trunk lids. They are very high quality, and provided great service when I called to verify the part. If anyone is interested, I personally use Unified Distribution 562-695-1165, they have awesome customer service and great prices. I will post pictures asap.


Always been happy with Siebon...

Can always go Carbon Front fenders 

http://seiboncarbon.com/products/chevrolet/cruze/


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Perlionex. The pedals!!! Will they fit a 2011 and where did you order them from!!????. I would love those. As for the hood; with my budget its a dream at this point


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

justmike said:


> Perlionex. The pedals!!! Will they fit a 2011 and where did you order them from!!????. I would love those.


I bought it from Taobao.com (Chinese version of eBay), through a TaoBao agent (they purchase it for you, then ship it to you, and charge for the shipping, PayPal overheads, and commission). You need to go through an agent because most Taobao sellers don't take PayPal, don't ship overseas, and also don't speak very good English.

There are a few sellers on Taobao; here's one that lists the pedals for both the manual and automatic Cruze:
- Cruze aluminum gas pedal brake pedal (Google Translate is your friend)

I ordered one of these sets which also comes with a dead pedal cover. My Cruze actually doesn't come with a dead pedal so I went to a shop to customise one.

The accelerator pedal cover fits over the stock accelerator pedal, while the brake pedal replaces the stock rubber brake cover. I don't know if this will definitely fit the USA Cruzes though. Obviously, it's designed for the LHD China Cruzes, but it fit without any problems for the RHD Cruzes in my country (Cruzes come from the South Korean GM factory).



justmike said:


> As for the hood; with my budget its a dream at this point


I have the hood (China-made)  but I think the Seibon trunk and fenders are a bit too expensive for me!


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Always been happy with Siebon...
> 
> Can always go Carbon Front fenders
> 
> SEIBON :: Products :: CRUZE


 Just installed the deck lid yesterday, have some pics posted in another thread.
Carbon fenders are pretty cool!! Maybe those are next muhaha!!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW, I must warn that the CF hood I have is nowhere as good as the Seibon / Vis one. Based on the pictures you posted, the fit and finish for yours are top-notch. You won't get that with the China-made ones based on a couple of designs that local Cruzes have imported.


----------

